
NinjaVideo "queen" gets 22 months in jail, owes $200,000 to Hollywood - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/ninjavideo-queen-gets-22-months-in-jail-owes-200000-to-hollywood.ars
======
phaus
The amount of restitution shown in the document was the same as the amount
that was seized from her bank accounts. Wouldn't this money be used to pay off
her debt to the plaintiff? If this is the case, I don't know why the article
would mention that she has to pay at least $150 a month once she is out of
prison.

